# A reminder



## smithdan

World Pinhole Day is Sunday 26 April.   

Worldwide Pinhole Photography Day


----------



## smithdan

....and yeah,  post 'em if you got 'em gang...






..homemade pinhole bodycap for Pentax K1000,  HP5, 4 sec, cloudy bright.


----------



## limr

Woot!

It's been a long time since I've broken Schooner out (so called because she looks like this: )



IMG_2584 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I've still got some sheets of Harman Direct Positive left, so I think I'll be making some paper positives this weekend.

Here's one of the last ones I made:



Day 350 - Snowy Caddy pinhole by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps

I haven't done much pinholing (is that a word?) yet, but rain Sat. and clearing Sun. so I'll see what I can get. It is fun, there's something about the simplicity of it. (And maybe I'll finish up a pack of Polaroid film while I'm at it.)


----------



## smithdan

The Frankenbrownie gets a fresh roll of respooled FP4...



and gets ready for the big day.


----------



## smithdan

Sunday was dull to start with flat light.  Stopped by my latest favourite subject anyway and did a couple of frames, then a soft beam of sunlight broke through suddenly making the trip worthwhile.


----------



## BrickHouse

I read once about converting an extra body cap into a pinhole cap for a DSLR. Any of you tried that yet? In Japan so developing film would be a really difficult endeavor.


----------



## limr

BrickHouse said:


> I read once about converting an extra body cap into a pinhole cap for a DSLR. Any of you tried that yet? In Japan so developing film would be a really difficult endeavor.



I haven't don't it myself but I know it can be done. Cut a small square in the cap, glue a metal plate on (this can be taken from a soda can), make the pinhole, color the plate black. The procedure is simple enough, then. The fussy part is making the pinhole. If you want to be very precise, you'd want to measure the length from the sensor to the pinhole to determine the ideal size hole, and then when making the hole, you want to get the edges as clean as possible.

I'm sure there are tons of instructions out there. For calculations, you can go to http://www.mrpinhole.com/ 

I shot most of a 24-exposure roll in the Ondu but haven't gotten it developed yet. Hopefully by the weekend!


----------



## BrickHouse

The clean edges are to reduce diffraction and keep the image as sharp as possible??


----------



## smithdan

ready made pinholes of the correct shape and diameter can be purchased mounted on a body cap that fits a DSLR.  Homemade ones just add to the hobby fun a bit, and yes, roundness, diameter and the thickness of the metal all count



BrickHouse said:


> The clean edges are to reduce diffraction and keep the image as sharp as possible??



.


----------



## limr

BrickHouse said:


> The clean edges are to reduce diffraction and keep the image as sharp as possible??



Yarp.


----------



## limr

Finally...

From the ONDU 35mm pinhole camera, World Pinhole Photography Day 2015:




Old house by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Old barn by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Same camera, a couple of days later to finish the roll:




Tree by the river by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps

I like the old barn. And the tree by the river... I hope to get around to some belated pinholing this summer.


----------



## terri

Nice!


----------



## limr

Thanks ladies


----------



## smithdan

guess I started this so how about keepers from the rest of the roll..





Mower




Grain Wagon




Broken Wheel




Then we all went to DQ.   Can you guys sit still for 20 seconds?


----------

